# SBS 2008 VPN Connection Issues



## Heidit75 (Feb 19, 2010)

I am having issues getting a VPN connection to work on a clients network. They have a SBS 2008 server with NPS (Network Policy Service) installed so all RRA policies go through NPS.

Port 1723 has been forwarded to their server on their modem (Motorola sbg900). Modem firewall is off, and the port has been added as an exception in the server firewall.

I have tested the VPN locally using the internal IP address, and it connects just fine. So I am pretty sure it is setup correctly on the Server.

Outside the network, it connects, but hangs on the authentication part, then throws a 806 error. (A connection between your computer and the VPN server has been established but the VPN connection cannot be completed)

I have setup a ton of VPNs on SBS 2003 and Server 2003 and that is all I have every needed to do. I read that GRE IP protocol 47 needs to be allowed as well (not a port, but protocol). I cannot find anywhere on the Motorola to allow this or PPTP_Passthrough.

Does anyone know if there is a way to set this up on the Motorola SBG900, or if there is something else that might be causing the problem??


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Make sure the router has the most updated firmware, PPTP pass through might have been a later addition.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

The edge protection of your network is your windows server? Thats no good dude.

You need to forward GRE IP protocol 47, but you need a business class firewall, the standard modem wont do it.


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

Uncheck the IPv6 from the Network connections, you won't need that for VPN.
Make sure the user you are trying to login through has Dial-in allowed.


----------

